# 2022 VW ID Vizzion Release Date



## Autoguide.com (Apr 26, 2018)

*The VW ID Vizzion full-electric sedan will be available from 2022.*

Although VW has plans to release the Vizzion sedan in 2022, no exact date range mentioned so far. Prior to its release will be other higher priority ID vehicles like the Crozz (small crossover), Buzz (microbus/van) and ID.3 (hatchback). Shared development between all ID vehicles will result in very similar components to be found in the Vizzon. 

From launch in 2022, level 5 "fully autonomous" driving will not be available but is expected in the years ahead, some sources say after 2025. Initially, it will be a "familiar version" with a steering wheel. By 2025 VW has plans to release 20 all-electric vehicles which should influence year-to-year feature upgrades in the Vizzon.

Currently, the Vizzon gets mid-200 mile range via its 111 kW battery and 225 kW front/rear motor powertrain layout. With fast charging, you'll be able to recoup up to 80% of that range in around 30 minutes, a figure that's common among EV's available today. 

MSRP is estimated to start from under $40,000 with 550-mile version said to be in the pipeline.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Assuming electric Volkswagens are inevitable, this model would be my choice. But there are two issues I have: A) The article says it will start at under $40K (probably $39,995) which means it'll have an Arteon-like price, and that's a good $12-$15K more than what I'm willing to pay for a car. My idea of an affordable VW is one that costs about $25-$30K new that can be bought for half that once it's 3 or 4 years old on a used car lot, and B) I hope it will always have a steering wheel and that the autonomous feature will just be an option as opposed to being the only choice after 2025. I have no interest in autonomous cars whatsoever. Cars , especially Volkswagens, are meant to be DRIVEN, not to be impersonal pods. A total autonomous world would spell the end of automotive enthusiasts, clubs, and shows, not to mention wipe out hundreds of thousands, if not millions, of jobs, and I want no part of that.


----------



## EVW1 (Aug 30, 2019)

A vehicle subscription programs might become a thing for VW, which could make this electric sedan budget friendly.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

That wouldn't work for me. I'd want my own car 100% of the time.


----------



## SKing (Aug 30, 2019)

EVW1 said:


> A vehicle subscription programs might become a thing for VW, which could make this electric sedan budget friendly.


I think that's definitely a possibility, especially now that Porsche is expanding its subscription service and is including the new Taycan.


----------



## SKing (Aug 30, 2019)

The ID. SPACE VIZZION is set to make its debut during LA Auto Show week on November 19th.

Here's the news from VW: https://media.vw.com/releases/1225

_ID. SPACE VIZZION crossover concept combines zero emissions with maximum versatility
Aerodynamic exterior design helps reach range of up to 300 miles
Seventh member of the ID. family of concepts

Herndon, VA — Volkswagen will debut the ID. SPACE VIZZION to the world on the eve of the Los Angeles Auto Show on November 19, 2019—a zero-emissions vehicle for a new era, new thinking and new mobility. The ID. SPACE VIZZION is a crossover of tomorrow that combines the aerodynamic characteristics of a Gran Turismo with the spaciousness of an SUV. Stylistically, the ID. SPACE VIZZION follows the design DNA of the ID. family, yet has a completely independent and progressive character.

“So far, with our ID. family, we have shown what is possible with electric vehicles in each known car category,” said Klaus Bischoff, Head of Volkswagen Design. “With the ID. SPACE VIZZION we create a new, fully electric segment.”

The ID. SPACE VIZZION is based on Volkswagen’s Modular Electric Drive Matrix (MEB). The MEB fully exploits the technical possibilities of e-mobility and guarantees long ranges, dynamic driving performance and a whole new level of digital networking.

When it comes to the design, the front and roof sections are particularly precise, with openings for the airstream for aerodynamically optimized design. Thanks to the efficiency of the drive system and impressive aerodynamics, the ID. SPACE VIZZION has a range of up to 300 miles (EPA).

Inside, the concept defines a completely new paradigm of intuitive usability with its completely digitized cockpit. The materials are consistently made from sustainable raw materials, such as the new AppleSkin—a vegan alternative to leather.

The ID. SPACE VIZZION is a concept for the future, but is not a dream. The production version will be released in late 2021, and will come in different versions for North America, Europe and China._


----------



## WMackID (Sep 12, 2019)

SKing said:


> The ID. SPACE VIZZION is set to make its debut during LA Auto Show week on November 19th.
> 
> Here's the news from VW: https://media.vw.com/releases/1225
> 
> ...


I am all for an electric wagon like this! But I wonder how the market responds to a vehicle like this.


----------



## SKing (Aug 30, 2019)

WMackID said:


> I am all for an electric wagon like this! But I wonder how the market responds to a vehicle like this.


It really is refreshing to see someone try and bring back the wagon, especially an electric one. I think I'd rather get this than an ID.4.


----------



## jpfahrstarvw (Nov 23, 2006)

I really like the idea of an ID wagon. I would buy one but I'm not sure it would be a huge seller in the US.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Not trying to sound negative, but I reluctantly predict two things here: A) "released in 2021" probably really means 2024 or 2025, and B) it'll probably be priced about $25,000 or $30,000 higher than the most expensive Passat wagon you could have ever bought.


----------



## WMackID (Sep 12, 2019)

Sixtysomething said:


> Not trying to sound negative, but I reluctantly predict two things here: A) "released in 2021" probably really means 2024 or 2025, and B) it'll probably be priced about $25,000 or $30,000 higher than the most expensive Passat wagon you could have ever bought.


With all the planning VW has done with production I think the ID.VIZZION will come out in 2021, but it'll start in Europe first like with the ID.3.


----------

